# Deer culls



## RCR 3 EVER (Feb 13, 2009)

The city of Rochester Hills started and stopped a culling of the white tail deer population of does this January and February.
They were using sharpshooters from the sheriff dept. and even helicopters at night. Shooting at night in isolated areas from elevated stands was all for safety reasons. I believe the helicopters were primarily used to spot the protesters and have them removed from the area of the hunt. Ironically they chose the environmental education center as first target spot for the deer.

Mayor claimed too many car deer crashes and stats climbing this was not true and population of 1000 was also decreasing due to possibly epizootic hemorrhagic disease (EHD) instead. The cull was set for a shooting of 200 does. 

Only 20 were shot and protesters were gaining numbers at each hunt. The city was forced by loud public opinion and news nationwide to stop the hunt.

As a hunter this cull was dangerous as it just angers anti-hunters and their call for action legislation and may effect other legally held hunts that have always occurred.

Rochester Hills is a city where people moved once here to get away from the crowded cities and have open space around them with wildlife, it has changed for the worse though. 
Too many open lands are Walmarts, strip malls and condos. The people living here are more concerned about their precious lawns and tulips than the wildlife they replaced.:angry2:


----------



## yooper (Feb 13, 2009)

I wonder Why didn't they give bow hunters a choice to hunt the deer first? 
I read the same story in the paper today. its a shame when they have a bunch of frickin asinine cops come in and just plug off the deer. All it shows me is what a worthless bunch of holes run the conservation system in Michigan! Its a shame allot of these holes like to think the U.P. is there playground. and think we should play by there rules. These holes need to be filled with dirt!


----------



## carvinmark (Feb 13, 2009)

:agree2:


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Feb 15, 2009)

*Doomed to fail hunt*

Several "concerned" people did not want to see arrow wounded deer running through backyards with arrows sticking out of them.:biggrinbounce2:
They also did not want to legalize a bow hunt for residents to shoot deer with archery gear. Since many untrained "hunters " would then be trying to eliminate the deer from their gardens and lawns and shoot at anything that moves. Even if they would hit a deer most likely it would end up on someone else's lot. 

A trained bow hunter is one thing but a little old man tired of his tulips being eaten and shoots at a deer to scare it away is another. 

One bullet one kill is quicker. The hunts were ill planned and took place around 10pm behind city hall within view of a public highway and protesters. Why not go on the edge of a farmers corn field where they would welcome hunters? 
Several sporting groups butchered the deer for shelters but it was reported they used a city park to do so, STUPID. This left pools of bloody snow near backyards. The whole deal was not thought through and doomed to failure.

The idea of snipers was good but not all snipers are hunters. Deputies were lining up for the duty but how many of them actually hunted deer? A friend is a deputy sniper but he does not hunt deer, he did not want the job.

Why not ask for hunters and test their skill levels? I have never lost a deer I shot at whether it was running full speed or standing still. The only deer (6 point buck) it took 4 shots was the full speed running deer then I hit it 2x before it went down. It was running through the woods at about 75-100 yds away, last shot was when it stopped for a breather at measured 120 yds behind some pines and I chose a path for my bullet through the tree branches into its' shoulder. NO KIDDING I use the same ammo they were using .308.

The deputies were in tree stands and shining the deer I believe since it was done at night.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 15, 2009)

yooper said:


> I wonder Why didn't they give bow hunters a choice to hunt the deer first?
> I read the same story in the paper today. its a shame when they have a bunch of frickin asinine cops come in and just plug off the deer. All it shows me is what a worthless bunch of holes run the conservation system in Michigan! Its a shame allot of these holes like to think the U.P. is there playground. and think we should play by there rules. These holes need to be filled with dirt!



I agree that this was very poorly handled but what about it makes the cops "asinine"? Are they the easist to blame? This caught me off guard yooper because I never disagree with you...Just curious.


----------



## yooper (Feb 15, 2009)

scattergun13 said:


> I agree that this was very poorly handled but what about it makes the cops "asinine"? Are they the easist to blame? This caught me off guard yooper because I never disagree with you...Just curious.



I figured that it was the Michigan DNR"the woods and enviro(mental) cops" that handled the hunt..I may be wrong. I disagree with allot that they do. so in my book they are asinine. I probably could have used much more colorful words for them but I probably would have gotten in a bit of trouble. I guess it wasn't a poke at all law enforcement.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 15, 2009)

yooper said:


> I figured that it was the Michigan DNR"the woods and enviro(mental) cops" that handled the hunt..I may be wrong. I disagree with allot that they do. so in my book they are asinine. I probably could have used much more colorful words for them but I probably would have gotten in a bit of trouble. I guess it wasn't a poke at all law enforcement.



I got it and actually I've heard that before about them. Thanks and much respect for the clarification, I tried to rep ya for it but that spread it around thing got me.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Cops. I saw a nice 3pt that had been hit by a car in town. I told a cop to go and take care of it. Drove by a bit later and it was still there looking at folks driving by.
I happened to see the cop a bit later and he told me he had dispatched it. I asked him then why is it still watching traffic. He looked at me in amazement. Told me he shot it and knew it was dead. Asked him with what, said my 9. I laughed, told him it most likely just knocked him out. He was so embarrassed, and asked me how to do it. I told him to go back up there and put one right behind the ear. 
It is a wonder so many bullets are fired at criminals and no one gets a scratch.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 15, 2009)

rdbrumfield said:


> Cops. I saw a nice 3pt that had been hit by a car in town. I told a cop to go and take care of it. Drove by a bit later and it was still there looking at folks driving by.
> I happened to see the cop a bit later and he told me he had dispatched it. I asked him then why is it still watching traffic. He looked at me in amazement. Told me he shot it and knew it was dead. Asked him with what, said my 9. I laughed, told him it most likely just knocked him out. He was so embarrassed, and asked me how to do it. I told him to go back up there and put one right behind the ear.
> It is a wonder so many bullets are fired at criminals and no one gets a scratch.



You're kinda hijacking the mans thread here but if you want to turn it into another cop bashing fest there's room for it along with all the others. By the way in response to your last sentence, no cop ever wants to have to do that. The last bullets I had to fire at a criminal didn't leave a scratch either, they left two perfect "double tap" holes and did not exit. I did it because he was trying to do it to me over getting a traffic ticket. I hope I met your expectations.


----------



## Mrs. Jkebxjunke (Feb 15, 2009)

rdbrumfield said:


> Cops. I saw a nice 3pt that had been hit by a car in town. I told a cop to go and take care of it. Drove by a bit later and it was still there looking at folks driving by.
> I happened to see the cop a bit later and he told me he had dispatched it. I asked him then why is it still watching traffic. He looked at me in amazement. Told me he shot it and knew it was dead. Asked him with what, said my 9. I laughed, told him it most likely just knocked him out. He was so embarrassed, and asked me how to do it. I told him to go back up there and put one right behind the ear.
> It is a wonder so many bullets are fired at criminals and no one gets a scratch.



Why are you picking on Cops?
They're good ones and bad ones, 

My friend Scatter is a good cop, but you don't wanna mess with the Bull cause you will get the horns...


----------



## tree md (Feb 15, 2009)

There will always be those who like to take a poke at someone from the safety of distance over the WWW. I see the same thing on my bowhunting forum that I am a long time member of. I have a friend there that I have become very close to over the years who is a baptist minister. Every so often someone likes to take a poke at him because of his profession. I always figure it says a lot more about the one doing the calling out of the minister or cop than the person who is the subject of the attack.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 15, 2009)

tree md said:


> There will always be those who like to take a poke at someone from the safety of distance over the WWW. I see the same thing on my bowhunting forum that I am a long time member of. I have a friend there that I have become very close to over the years who is a baptist minister. Every so often someone likes to take a poke at him because of his profession. I always figure it says a lot more about the one doing the calling out of the minister or cop than the person who is the subject of the attack.


Good point, thanks for the reality check. I needed it.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Feb 16, 2009)

rdbrumfield said:


> Cops. I saw a nice 3pt that had been hit by a car in town. I told a cop to go and take care of it. Drove by a bit later and it was still there looking at folks driving by.
> I happened to see the cop a bit later and he told me he had dispatched it. I asked him then why is it still watching traffic. He looked at me in amazement. Told me he shot it and knew it was dead. Asked him with what, said my 9. I laughed, told him it most likely just knocked him out. He was so embarrassed, and asked me how to do it. I told him to go back up there and put one right behind the ear.
> It is a wonder so many bullets are fired at criminals and no one gets a scratch.



My brother is EXPERT marksman for Sheriff dept. and when he has to dispatch a deer that was hit by a car he tracks the animal into the field and does it as clean as possible. Except now he has the use of his sniper rifle to do the job proper.

One time a fellow deputy announced over the air that a large 10 point was hit and he needed help to kill the animal that hobbled far off into a field. MY brother told him to shut up and he would be there in a few minutes. Meanwhile a DNR guy heard the call and came first and did the duty with his 9mm using numerous rounds according to my brother. My brother told his fellow officer to just let him know when he needed help and he could do the job properly and I could get the meat to boot.

The city cull of deer had so many restrictions and was not setup by city and/or sheriff dept. properly. Using trained police snipers, great but I do not know if they were hunters or not. They should have been hunters that know deer and their habits. Using a helicopter probably spooked the animals also and the spotlight announced to the protesters where they were. Chaos

I know the training my brother and his friend went through to become sniper certified for the sheriff dept. and my brother trains regularly. I have seen his targets at our cabin at the special range we setup for his rounds that he buys. He could have dropped a deer easily but with the restrictions of shooting in a city,at night, helicopter frightened animals, and protesters. he said no thanks.

Like I said it should have been done in a field belonging to a farmer who I am sure would not protest. The farmer would probably even provide the elevated blinds.


----------

